# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Trebaju nam ilustracije za zbornik o porodu - poziv svim talentiranim crtači(ca)ma

## puntica

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/pozi...vu-ilustracija




> Pozivamo vas da date svoj doprinos u izradi zbornika radova s  naše  konferencije o porodu koja će se održati u Zagrebu 15. travnja  2013.
> Zbornik  bi opremile ilustracijama i za to trebamo vašu pomoć, svih vas  koje ste  majstori/ce kista, miša ili samo volite crtati .
>  Crteži/slike trebaju simbolizirati trudnoću, život, pokazivati snagu žene u porodu.... sve to ili nešto što od toga.
> 
>         Svaka/svaki  od vas čija ilustracija uđe u zbornik na poklon će  dobiti Rodinu  platnenu vrećicu, a ona/onaj čija ilustracija završi na  naslovnici,  dobit će početni paket menstrualnih uložaka.
>  Ilustracija na naslovnici će biti tiskana u boji, a ostale  ilustracije  će biti crno bijele. Sve ilustracije će biti potpisane  (ukoliko ne  želite drukčije). Odabrane ilustracije koristit ćemo i na  našem  portalu.
> 
>  Ilustracije trebate poslati u formatu/veličini  prikladnoj za tisak na mail roda@roda.hr,  uz obavezno navođenje imena i  prezimena, adrese za slanje nagrade te  info želite li biti potpisane/i  imenom i prezimenom u zborniku radova.
> *Rok za slanje radova je ponedjeljak 25. veljače*, a o izboru ilustracija ćemo vas obavijestiti do 28. veljače.

----------


## puntica

podižem
dobili smo nekoliko zanimljivih ilustracija, očekujemo još bar nekoliko  :Cool: 

nemojte se sramiti, samo šaljite

hvala  :Love:

----------


## puntica

hop

----------

